# Housing the electric components for the rotating welding positioner



## Norppu (Nov 9, 2020)

Attaching components to a commercial housing for electric components.
The housing needs support as it is somewhat flimsy as it is.
I have a decent fight with the snot-aluminium.
The video is spoken in finnish but it has hand written subtitles in english and german languages.


----------

